# Hello to everyone.



## The Night Owl (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 14, 2017)

What part of Louisiana?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 14, 2017)

^ Watch out for this one. Welcome!


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 14, 2017)

Don't take things too seriously, ignore the jerks when you give your opinion, and you will do just fine..

Welcome!


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 14, 2017)

It is a mystery to me why people don't get avatars !!


----------



## Tilly (Apr 14, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> It is a mystery to me why people don't get avatars !!


Why are you sooooooo obsessed with the avatar thing, dearest Yios????


----------



## Tilly (Apr 14, 2017)

Welcome, Night Owl.


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 14, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


Hello.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 14, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.






​


----------



## Kat (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2017)

Housewarming gift for ya, NightOwl:


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 14, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.



Welcome to the Board.

Do you get a lot of good research from online forums for your book ideas?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


Take the not so fresh ideas, old perspectives and dishonest hearts you'll find here and write a good psychotic mystery novel.........


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2017)

Maybe he already took a gander around and decided this was the wrong place?


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I like your mindset.  I'm sure I'll be able to find many more characters on this forum.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...




Don't be so hasty about finding characters. JakeStarkey will find you soon enough.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


You do have a spare throat, don't you?


----------



## sakinago (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.



Glad to meet you.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

drifter said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...


I'm just now going in that direction.  I do research online but mostly for facts, quotes and current events.  I read a book a week from my fellow mystery writers and new story ideas and character pop into my head.  But I want interaction, if I say something I'm interested in the response from someone else.  I want different angles that I can think about especially if someone wants to change my mind about something as long as they don't attack.  I turn my back to it.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

sakinago said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...


Thanks, I hope we can have some interesting conversations, already I'm getting a lot of response.  That's great.  Getting good vibes.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  *I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions*.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


You've come to the wrong place.   Welcome to the Funhouse.

If you've been on political forums before, then you know they are mostly inhabited by highly partisan assholes who will love you when you agree with them and despise you when you don't.   The weak usually choose an extreme point of view and stick to it.  Intelligent people try to see both sides of an equation and get hammered by the extremes of both sides.  If you have a tough skin and a good flamesuit, you'll have fun.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Housewarming gift for ya, NightOwl:


This is extremely cool.  I don't know how to use this I'll have to ask my wife. lol.  She's the techie in our house.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Housewarming gift for ya, NightOwl:
> ...


It would make a good avatar.  If I recall correctly (IIRC), you'll need to resize it to 200x200.  Right click on it if you are using a PC, then click save.  That will download the picture.  Try to resize it with paint or some other picture program then upload it as your avatar: Error | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  *I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions*.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...


Yes, people can be so fanatical about their beliefs and it's just amazing to me.  They just shut their minds off to different opinions, how can they learn anything?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...


I think most people here come for fun, not learning.  I do learn, but I'm mainly here for the entertainment value; my wife appreciates it because it keeps me out of the tittie bars and off the streets.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Maybe he already took a gander around and decided this was the wrong place?


My time online is often limited to a few minutes checking in.  I have more time on weekends but it comes after I take care of my Honey-dos. lol


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Boy that reminds me of my motorcycle days, bar hopping and acting crazy.  I rode for years but when I dropped it going through an intersection and almost got run over by a bus I gave it up.  Still like bikes though!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...


I loved riding bikes too, but too many idiotic four-wheel drivers out there.  I never owned anything big.  Had a Honda XL250 I rode from work in Tustin, CA in the early 80s and a Yamaha 360 I rode on base at NAS Jacksonville, FL in the late 80s.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The nice things about my Honda was that 1) I could legally "white line" through traffic and 2) I could ride drunk from the Officer's Club to my apartment and no cops would ever stop me since all bikes wobble.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> What part of Louisiana?


I'm in Denham Springs, I was one of the lucky ones that didn't go under in the flood.  My neighbors were hit bad, still living in Fema trailers and working on their houses.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl still no avatar huh ??


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


My biggest bike was a 750 yamaha but I often went over a hundred on it.  I lived in the wine country of northern calif and the windy roads up there were the best!  Worst place to ride?  City streets, very dangerous.


----------



## williepete (Apr 15, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ^ Watch out for this one. Welcome!


Thanks.  J. Wayne what an icon.  I grew up watching that guy, a kid's hero and quite different from those today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> The Night Owl still no avatar huh ??


I'll have to get some help on that.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

williepete said:


> Welcome.


I was in the Navy airforces, got to be catapulted off an aircraft carrier. What a rush!


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> The nice things about my Honda was that 1) I could legally "white line" through traffic and 2) I could ride drunk from the Officer's Club to my apartment and no cops would ever stop me since all bikes wobble.


I'd really consider a trike right now.  Hard to fall off when you stop at a light.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Don't take things too seriously, ignore the jerks when you give your opinion, and you will do just fine..
> 
> Welcome!


Thank you, I don't fear over aggressive people, I just don't have time for them.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Pilot, BN or aircrew?  On what type aircraft?

I was a helo pilot, first Marine Corps 46s then Navy SH-3s.  USS Saratoga and USS Independence. 86-89


----------



## williepete (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I was in the Navy airforces, got to be catapulted off an aircraft carrier. What a rush!



Hat's off to ya! But give me a long, dry, NON-MOVING runway any day.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Pogo said:


> What part of Louisiana?


I read you Asimov quote, nothing ever really changes does it?


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


Don't laugh but I was a technical librarian aboard the Kittyhawk, flew off while we were on a Wespac bombing Vietnam.  I transferred to an airbase in South Vietnam and became a plane captain.  Spent four years in the Navy and it was the best tour I ever had.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What part of Louisiana?
> ...


Correct, but on Pogo, if you say anything Right of far Left, you'll find out he doesn't appreciate intellectualism as much as Isaac Asimov did.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...



I have to do research for a research methods class and I don't enjoy it. But I wouldn't mind doing ethnographic research.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> It is a mystery to me why people don't get avatars !!


This is only my second time on this forum.  Got any ideas as to what I should use?


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

Tilly said:


> Welcome, Night Owl.


Thank you, I'm getting quite a welcome from a eclectic group.  I'm looking forward some good conversation.  What area would you suggest I approach first?  I've had a couple of thoughts to throw out there but I want to tread softly until I see which way the wind blows. lol


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...





Hossfly said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...





Hossfly said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...





Kat said:


>


Thank you for the greeting.  From what I'm seeing you guy must have been here a long time.  Must be a think tank, I'm thinking.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.
> ...


Howdy, interesting quotes.  Everyone is a philosopher to their own degree.  I love quotes and one of my favorites is from Eleanor Roosevelt which goes:  Great minds discuss ideas, average minds discuss events, small minds discuss people.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> It is a mystery to me why people don't get avatars !!


What does you avatar say about you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 15, 2017)

We all can be small minded too much of the time, then.


----------



## The Night Owl (Apr 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...


Could anybody in their right mind have guessed that Trump would end up in Casa Blanca?  I really thought that the ignorant people, those who do not pay attention...had any power in this country.  I'm not a liberal nor a follower of the GOP doctrine.  I feel that life is a pendulum and it spends way too much time away from the center.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 15, 2017)

[TREADght Owl, post: 17036582, member: 62178"]





Tilly said:


> Welcome, Night Owl.


Thank you, I'm getting quite a welcome from a eclectic group.  I'm looking forward some good conversation.  What area would you suggest I approach first?  I've had a couple of thoughts to throw out there but I want to tread softly until I see which way the wind blows. lol[/QUOTE]

TREAD SOFTLY! TREAD SOFTLY! I'm pretty new too. (And tech impaired as well) If you don't watch where yer going you'll end up like me... I still have beat marks all over my head from these wretches.
That's probably a lie.
Anyways... welcome!


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Night Owl said:
> ...


There's a reason I call this the best little insane asylum on the interwebz.......


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



There's another tip for the OP.  Wags around here have no clue on the distinction between "leftist" an "Liberal".  Plus they get so butthurt from being asswhupped in a United Airlines thread that they come to an Intro thread to whine about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome.
> ...


Show off.........


----------



## deannalw (Apr 15, 2017)

I've been catapulted but it involved youth and beer. The results weren't pretty, I'll tell ya that much.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > What part of Louisiana?
> ...



Ah yes, well I was in NOLA at the time and took the occasion to move to the higher ground of Appalachia.  Still go back here and there, and yet don't have to live there.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2017)

If you're not riding 750cc+ with 4v/cyl, you're not really riding!

I always bugged a friend of mine to let me ride his "racing bike" which was 600cc

Mine was 750cc

After a few beers one night, we swapped for a little ridey ridey.

After we got back, he wanted mine and I wanted mine.

As far as "catapulted" I've done a Superman impersonation @ 74 mph.

It's all good while you're flying through the air, different story when you feel your skin being scrubbed away by the pavement.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > It is a mystery to me why people don't get avatars !!
> ...


Avatars usually represent the person, some use it as an advertisement or to make a statement which is why you'll see men with avatars of bikini-clad women or a political figure as a zombie or clown. 

Your choice really.  My preference is to represent the person.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 15, 2017)

deannalw said:


> I've been catapulted but it involved youth and beer. The results weren't pretty, I'll tell ya that much.


LOL.  I've been catapulted but no beer.  I was me anxious to get home and an asshole in a cadillac who didn't know how to make up his mind.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> If you're not riding 750cc+ with 4v/cyl, you're not really riding!
> 
> I always bugged a friend of mine to let me ride his "racing bike" which was 600cc
> 
> ...


Pavement does have a specific scouring affect at high speeds........


----------



## sabashahid (Apr 26, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


Welcome hope you enjoy in here


----------



## williamyates (May 7, 2017)

Hello people. Newbie here.


----------



## esthermoon (May 7, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.


----------



## I amso IR (May 7, 2017)

Happy to meet you.


----------



## The Night Owl (May 8, 2017)

Thank you to everyone who's been giving me greetings.  I don't get here as often as i would like but hope to find more time soon.


----------



## The Night Owl (May 8, 2017)

I know I've already introduced myself but I don't know where to go to ask questions.  I've been reading and trying to get a handle on who everybody is their personal mindset.  It's just that I am so far behind everyone else that there is a mountain of conversations I'd have to read.  Is there a place where each member's comments are in one location?  Or a place to chat one on one for a few lines.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 8, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I know I've already introduced myself but I don't know where to go to ask questions.  I've been reading and trying to get a handle on who everybody is their personal mindset.  It's just that I am so far behind everyone else that there is a mountain of conversations I'd have to read.  Is there a place where each member's comments are in one location?  Or a place to chat one on one for a few lines.



Probably the lounge would be a good place to make a thread for general chit chat.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## williepete (May 8, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> Is there a place where each member's comments are in one location?  Or a place to chat one on one for a few lines.



You can personal message any member and you can see the content of any member. Click on their username underneath their avatar. Click on their messages and you can read their comments. Click on their profile page and you can send them a personal message, (pm). Hope this helps.


----------



## The Night Owl (May 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > I know I've already introduced myself but I don't know where to go to ask questions.  I've been reading and trying to get a handle on who everybody is their personal mindset.  It's just that I am so far behind everyone else that there is a mountain of conversations I'd have to read.  Is there a place where each member's comments are in one location?  Or a place to chat one on one for a few lines.
> ...


Thank you, I'm going there.


----------



## The Night Owl (May 8, 2017)

williepete said:


> The Night Owl said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a place where each member's comments are in one location?  Or a place to chat one on one for a few lines.
> ...


This is a great help, and I'm seeing people who have posted a thousand times.  Yikes!  But it is a quick place to get the feel of a person.  Thank you.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 8, 2017)

williamyates said:


> Hello people. Newbie here.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 8, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I know I've already introduced myself but I don't know where to go to ask questions.  I've been reading and trying to get a handle on who everybody is their personal mindset.  It's just that I am so far behind everyone else that there is a mountain of conversations I'd have to read.  Is there a place where each member's comments are in one location?  Or a place to chat one on one for a few lines.



I'm picturing you in the Coffee Shop or creative writing thread. 


USMB Coffee Shop IV



Any place in The Lounge should be fairly safe for you.

Of course, you're always welcome to visit those of us down in kookooville, however, your faith in humanity may be lowered a notch or 5.



USMB  Lounge


----------



## Coyote (May 8, 2017)

The Night Owl said:


> I don't know if I done this yet or not, I'm tech impaired.  I'm a Calif. transplant who now lives in Louisiana.  I write mystery books and research is everything so  I'm looking for intelligent conversations with people who don't need to tear my throat out when I give my opinions.  I'm into politics though I am not a member of any party, I follow the news and try to dodge the hyperbole that is always being fed the public.  I'm looking forward to talking to people with fresh ideas, new perspectives, and honest hearts.



Welcome Night Owl.  We have a lot of crazy nocturnal critters here to keep you company.  We offer a year round open season on trolls, lots of edibles (except we're out of chocolate), beer and bourbon and wine.

We even have a swimming pool.  I think....


----------

